# Reviewers Needed



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2007)

Before the publication of my next book_ A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government_, I need to send copies to magazines for review. Does anyone have any suggestions about suitable magazines/newsletters?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2007)

Joe Morecraft's _Counsel of Chalcedon_
_Faith for all of Life_


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 5, 2007)

How about to people..... 







Daniel Ritchie said:


> Before the publication of my next book_ A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government_, I need to send copies to magazines for review. Does anyone have any suggestions about suitable magazines/newsletters?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Joe Morecraft's _Counsel of Chalcedon_
> _Faith for all of Life_



I think these ones will do a review for me, along with Biblical Worldview and RP Witness.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2007)

There is another one that is along theonomic lines, but the name escapes me. Something "Statesman."


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 5, 2007)

The Christian Statesman by Pastor Einwecter, a Theonomic Reformed Baptist...



Spear Dane said:


> There is another one that is along theonomic lines, but the name escapes me. Something "Statesman."


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2007)

thunaer said:


> The Christian Statesman by Pastor Einwecter, a Theonomic Reformed Baptist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone have an e-mail for the Christian Statesman? If so, please PM it to me.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 5, 2007)

byFaith magazine
byFaith Magazine


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2007)

Richard King said:


> byFaith magazine
> byFaith Magazine




Good stuff Richard


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think byFaith will review it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I don't think byFaith will review it.



I will e-mail them and find out.


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 5, 2007)

How about VisionForum... I know Doug Philips is also a Reformed Baptist and has endorsed Pastor Einwechter's Theonomic works wholeheartedly...


----------



## Richard King (Dec 5, 2007)

Would WORLD MAGAZINE be a possibility?
WORLD Magazine | Weekly News, Christian Views


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Would WORLD MAGAZINE be a possibility?
> WORLD Magazine | Weekly News, Christian Views



Doubtful. I doubt any major Reform-ish magazine will do it, simply because I don't see anyone giving a theonomic book a favorable review. 

On the other hand, and good news, the home-schoolish, theonomic fringed people will be much encouraged by it--and in the coming culture wars it will be these people who will be battling most heroically.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2007)

thunaer said:


> How about VisionForum... I know Doug Philips is also a Reformed Baptist and has endorsed Pastor Einwechter's Theonomic works wholeheartedly...



At the very least I can see Phillips doing an online review of it, which would generate a lot of hits from his site. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 6, 2007)

thunaer said:


> How about VisionForum... I know Doug Philips is also a Reformed Baptist and has endorsed Pastor Einwechter's Theonomic works wholeheartedly...



Do they have a magazine?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 6, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> > How about VisionForum... I know Doug Philips is also a Reformed Baptist and has endorsed Pastor Einwechter's Theonomic works wholeheartedly...
> ...



They do, but it only comes out once a year. I talked with Doug Phillips personally on this and he said they are extremely picky and limited on space.


----------



## SouthernHero (Dec 6, 2007)

byFaith? If they review it and like it, I will certainly not be buying your book (which sounds great, btw). That magazine isn't worthy of lining a bird cage. If you don't believe me, then pick up a copy. Ok I'm done.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

SouthernHero said:


> byFaith? If they review it and like it, I will certainly not be buying your book (which sounds great, btw). That magazine isn't worthy of lining a bird cage. If you don't believe me, then pick up a copy. Ok I'm done.



Hmm...better give it a miss then. 

Generally, church magazines are not great. Our own Covenanter Witness annoys me...endless reports about silly things.


----------

